# The Bell Tree Podcast is now on iTunes!



## Jeremy (Sep 10, 2014)

Link: https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/bell-tree-forums-bell-tree/id917077205


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2014)

Cool, though I doubt i'll get it. No ipod, phone or anything. Just a walkman MP3.


----------



## FancyThat (Sep 12, 2014)

Cool I'll subscribe to it, thanks .


----------



## Kaiaa (Sep 12, 2014)

I subscribed, podcasts like these don't kill my computer


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

I applaud your podcast.

Can't download it as I said before.


----------



## Trundle (Sep 13, 2014)

Hoorah! TBT Podcasts shall take over!


----------



## spamurai (Sep 15, 2014)

Awesome ^^

I was hoping you'd be putting it on iTunes.


----------

